# Dell Precision 380 CPU upgrade



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi

My PC currently runs a Intel Pentium4 /3.00GHz/630/Prescott/LGA775 with i955X chipset.

Would it be possible to upgrade to a Intel Pentium D915 / 2x2.8Ghz/4M/800/LFA775/SL9DA

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Why would you want to go from 3GHz to 2.8 GHz?
It might be possible if the Mobo and the Bios both support that CPU.


----------



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

The 3.0 GHz is single core. The D915 2.8GHz is dualcore.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sorry and my apologies. 
OEM Mobo/Bios are made for them so determining what CPU's will/will not be compatible can be difficult. Do you know the Brand & Model Number of the Mobo?
The best option is to contact Dell.


----------



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

No problem. Using CPU-Z got the following information:

Mobo make/model: Dell / OG9322
Chipset: Intel 955X
Southbridge: 82801GB(ICH7/R)
BIOS: Dell A09

With regard to contacting Dell. I have being down that path before. They require proof of purchase before they will respond to any questions and as I am not the original owner its not an option.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mobo make/model: Dell / OG9322 keeps bringing me to a laptop. :4-dontkno
In the documentation for a Precision 380 (the CPU's that were available for that Model) 
Microprocessor types
Intel® Pentium® 4 (single core) (with Hyper-Threading technology)

Intel Pentium D (dual core) (no Hyper-Threading)

Intel Pentium processor Extreme Edition (dual core) (with Hyper-Threading)

Intel Pentium 4 Extreme Edition (with Hyper-Threading)


----------



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks. Not sure why mobo details I supplied keeps pointing to a laptop. My own research indicates the the Pentiums D(920/940/950) will work along with those you posted.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't be more definitive but that's a common problem with OEM Mobo/Bios.


----------

